# STOLEN RAFT IN COLORADO



## TD09 (Mar 19, 2021)

That stinks. I'm sorry. Will your homeowner's policy cover it? Did they take it off the trailer or take the trailer too?


----------



## ORiley (Apr 22, 2021)

TD09 said:


> That stinks. I'm sorry. Will your homeowner's policy cover it? Did they take it off the trailer or take the trailer too?


Thanks. It was actually in an enclosed trailer that I was temporarily storing at a friends house. The whole trailer was stolen. The trailer was recovered with nothing in it. Unfortunately the trailer was the only thing I had insured. Also lost a couple thousands dollars worth of tools. Sad day for me.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Damn. Sorry to hear that. What a beauty.


----------



## no1kobefan (Aug 29, 2019)

This is the worst. Really sorry to hear, dude. People suck sometimes.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This F*ing sucks ORiley. Will keep an eye out in MT.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

That suuucks. Will keep an eye out. Out of personal curiosity (in terms of how I secure my own gear), was the trailer locked at all?


----------



## noclue (Sep 22, 2019)

The boat and tools should be covered under your homeowners policy. Check with your agent, it may be worth turning in a claim.


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out. Lived in the Denver area for 30 years and it's gotten so bad the cops are giving up with auto and property theft. I agree, your homeowner policy should cover all of your personal property regardless of where it is (I have experience with stolen vehicles and property with USAA). Hopefully your deductible percentage is less than the value of the boat and equipment.


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Fuck this. ORiley you can borrow my rig for the day if you are around Glenwood Springs


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm up on the poudre if you ever need to borrow a rig up here. Sorry to hear about the theft mate. Will keep an eye out for Lakota.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. That absolutely sucks. Just incase there would be any questions about specifics down the road, the frame is was made by AAA.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I’d check C-list and the local pawn shops for the next few months.


----------



## Buffalo_Paddler (Apr 7, 2021)

Really sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you recover your property. I'll keep an eye out for the boat here in Colorado. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Buffalo_Paddler said:


> Really sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you recover your property. I'll keep an eye out for the boat here in Colorado. Thanks for the picture.


Plus 1.....another set of eyes here in Colorado


----------



## Deagol (Jun 16, 2017)

that sucks, I have also heard stories from wife following on Nextdoor (the website) about people having RV's and cars stolen in Lakewood area increase recently.


----------

